# Хруст в спине



## Е_Ленка (4 Окт 2011)

После родов пытаюсь привести живот в порядок, качаю пресс (лежа на спине, "ноги за голову") проблема в том, что при возвращении ног в исходное положение под углом в градусов 50-60 происходит неприятный хруст в поясничном отделе. В детстве падала с тарзанки на землю на спину с высоты примерно метров 2-3. Никуда не обращалась. Стоит ли беспокоиться?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Окт 2011)

Если кроме хруста  Вас ничего не беспокоит, то продолжайте в том же духе. В лечении люди с хрустом не нуждаются.


----------



## Е_Ленка (6 Окт 2011)

Спасибо.


----------



## Авицена (6 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте, Ленка

Я бы все-таки посоветовал выполнить минимальный скриниг позвоночника, хотя бы осмотр специалиста и рентгеновский снимок, тем более - после родов. Скорее всего у Вас все в порядке, но в тоже время не исключено развитие послеродового остеопороза, протрузий межпозвонковых дисков и ряда других патологий, которые намного легче вовремя предупредить, чем потом лечить. Во многих странах подобный скрининг входит в программу обязательного обследования рожениц, он не занимает много времени и не стоит много денег, зато в том небольшом проценте случаев, когда выявляется патология на ранней стадии развития, это оказывается весьма полезно


----------



## Е_Ленка (6 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте, Авицена

Хрустело и до беременности, только по молодости лет) не обращала на это внимание (думаю может там что случилось после "полета") да и надобности убрать живот не было, а сейчас надо - да все раздражает хруст. Болевых ощущений нет. Но каждый раз там как будто косточки перетираются с хрустом(


----------



## Андреeй (6 Окт 2011)

Для уборки живота не обязательно поднимать ноги и хрустеть позвоночником, спасибо он за это не скажет. Есть простое упражнение, - лечь на спину, можно на диван, с выходом прижать поясницу к дивану, со входом не прижимать. Если при этом смотреть телевизор, то незаметно для себя можно проделать большую работу ))


----------



## Е_Ленка (9 Окт 2011)

Ух, ты! Не знала! А действенное? ))


----------

